# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Favorite amv!

## sed-

Post up your fav amv, here is few of mine. i grade them based off of how well the music fit the clips and do you go through the emotions with the amv.




#2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPsO0mPpyUU

#3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI_dLAtmILM

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Just because this AMV captures the good moment of a very bad adaption anime. The first part is good but afterwards with blatant fanservice and a filler ending, it became a bit worse.

----------


## Spooch

I can watch this endlessly!
The clipping, effects, mood, anime and music fits perfectly.

----------


## sed-

both are really good  :Smile: , second flowed really nicely and was right on the beat. ^^

----------


## priesta

I am in no way a huge Naruto fan, but I loved/love this AMV and think it's really well done. There are a few more that I'm too lazy to look up right now but I used to be an AMV junkie.

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Couldn't help but lurk into this topic. Why don't we revive it, huh?) 
The favorite AMV of mine definitely is this one!

----------


## vvvat

this masterpiece ...  :Smile: 
*NSFW 18+*

----------


## artemarkantos

:Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Kenneth

I've never gotten into AMV stuff but some of these are actually amazing. Going to go down a Youtube rabbit hole of these tonight most likely

----------


## Eiha7zath

Naruto forever!

----------


## linayong

Best Manga: One Piece (godly)

Appvalley TutuApp Tweakbox

----------


## GalinaBlanca

If you lack the resources to carry out certain tasks, it is wise to hand over to a professional contractor.

----------

